# Take my poll: Potential "B" movie styrene subjects



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I've temporarily revived my original "Resin the Barbarian" blog to ask my fellow styrene lovers to take a look at a terrific list of drive-in classics and vote on what they'd like to see as the basis of a plastic kit. I'm not saying any of these will actually BE styrene kits, but the licensing might be available at a doable price, and I'd love to be able to point the plastic decision-makers toward it as they consider where to spend their time and money.

Do you have a couple minutes to spare? Then please TAKE THE POLL. If you want to offer a more specific opinion, please post it as a comment there. You can post it as a comment here as well, but I'm trying to keep track of the responses.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Tomb of Ligeria?

*Is that a country in Africa?:freak:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I voted for


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, major problem with that poll - you can only vote for one choice.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> I voted for


What?


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

John P said:


> What?


Ah, Toshiro Mifune's climax moment in movies:freak:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

"Tomb of Ligeria". I've never seen it, but having read the IMDB profile, I'm going to seek it out. Directed by Roger Corman and written by Robert Towne, pre-"Chinatown". Man, it's amazing how many talented people got jobs from Corman before they made the big time.

The once-a-week limit on voting may be a bit tight, but I thought allowing more frequent voting might lead to "stacking the deck" and therefore make the results less reliable.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> What?


Its a country in Africa


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mien Gott! I cant believe you guys dont know its a Movie with Vincent Price! Based on a tale by Poe. Ligeria is a girl. Silly Geese's


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks like Dr. Phibes is leading by a head.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I had to go with Pit and the Pendulim.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

The Land that Time forgot would be a cool series of kits. That's my vote!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Phibes would be cool!!! Plus, chances for more sales- build him with mask, and without.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Phibes gets my vote...I like this pole...nice to see Resin the 'B' back...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I haven't even heard of half of these flicks... and of the few I do recognize, I haven't seen any of those!  Guess I'm not really the demographic you're aiming for, am I? :hat:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time, folks.

So, what do you think? If one of the plastic producers was to pick one or more of these subjects, would you go for it?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

WCB, what do you like in movies? I'm not familiar with many of these myself, but quite a few that I do know, I count as some of the better cheesy horror and sci-fi flicks from the '60s into the '80s.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ya got my vote for the Pit and the Pendulum.Really like to see that kit of Vincent Price in Styrene


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

otto said:


> Mien Gott! I cant believe you guys dont know its a Movie with Vincent Price! Based on a tale by Poe. Ligeria is a girl. Silly Geese's


It's _The Tomb of *Ligeia*_. How did an "R" sneak in there?

As for the poll, I'm at least vaguely familiar with every title on that list, except that I'd never heard of the 1962 version of _Beauty and the Beast_ starring Joyce Taylor and Mark Damon. A lot of those movies have interesting visuals, but where would you find a subject for a model kit in, say, _The Conqueror Worm_? Another torture chamber diorama? Or _How to Stuff a Wild Bikini_? Or _X: The Man with the X Ray Eyes_? The party scene with Ray Milland seeing everyone naked?

A Reptilicus kit might be cool, though. Just possibly the best monster movie ever made in Denmark!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> *Tomb of Ligeria?
> 
> *Is that a country in Africa?:freak:


Is that where Legroids come from?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why the heck can't we vote for more than one? I don't want just ONE model kit.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Or _X: The Man with the X Ray Eyes_? The party scene with Ray Milland seeing everyone naked?


Love that movie but yeah - hard to figure a stand-alone figure kit that would work.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's the list (as best as I could recall without looking back at the site):	

Attack of the Muppet Frog
Klan Killer Klowns
The Pen and the Petulance 
Womb of Ligeia
Journey to Uranus
The Bran That Would Make You Want to Die
The Monsieur that Frenched the World
Die Munster Dip
Donovan's Refrain ("Mellow Yellow?")
Invasion of the Stark Naked Critters
Concord Grape Worms
Planet of the Rebars
Ray: The Man with the Hexed Blue Eyes
Embarrassed by the Aunts
Tim the Traveler
Reptiles Tickle Us
A Bomb of Dr. Phibes
Sales of Sarah
I Marry the Living Dead
Mucket of Mud
Man with a Pain in the X
Pillaged by the GI Ants
Haunted Pals
People that Tim Forgot
How to Surf Without a Bikini
Wide Angles
Alien from Los Aliases
Misty with Billionaires
Count Yoga, Limber
Crime of the Banned He/she
The Sandwiched Whore
The Haunted House of Horrible Handles
Horse of the Seventh Corps
The Incorrigible Shirking Man
Invasion of the Bee Gees
The Land Rover that Tim Forgot
Plant One & Phan It
The Beast Within Dr. Phibes Rises Again
The Batman Family

I'm torn between _Journey to The Seventh Planet_ and _Journey to Uranus_


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I vote for The Sandwiched Whore . It's not that often you find a 3 female figure kit!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i voted for the Monster that Challenged the World cuzz it's such a cool beastie . but i would be happy with any of the Vincent Price subjects too . 
hb


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

"The Tomb of Ligeia"? I guess that explains why I didn't find it on Amazon. Thanks for the catch, I'm going to fix the poll.

Please keep the votes coming, folks, and tell your friends.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You forgot _Night of the Living Bra, The Script from Uranus, The Incredible Shrinking Budget, The Night Evelyn Came Out of the Closet_, and the documentary _Bert I. Gordon: Size DOES Matter_!


PerfesserCoffee said:


> Is that where Legroids come from?


No, they're the ones made from Lego blocks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> You forgot _Night of the Living Bra, The Script from Uranus, The Incredible Shrinking Budget, The Night Evelyn Came Out of the Closet_, and the documentary _Bert I. Gordon: Size DOES Matter_!No, they're the ones made from Lego blocks.


I was amiss, sir, and am in your debt for your assistance in this matter. :thumbsup:



:jest:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

No _Outland_?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Oooh ... "High Noon" in space with Sean Connery and Peter Boyle. Love it, but it wouldn't fall under the license that covers the titles in the poll.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Tomb of Ligeria? Wassat? Victoria's Secret Underwear model zombies?  
Huzz


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I'm in!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm a Phibesophile also. And I agree with that payne, John, that we should get more choices, or it's gonna be weeks before we get through the list. I say: give us *one chance *tovote, but give us five choices. Then in a week, there'd be a clear Top Five.

Mark McG.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Howzabout the frog monsters from _The Horror of Party Beach_?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The poll tool I had to use won't allow more than once choice. But I'm changing the setup to allow one vote per day.

Limiting the number everyone can vote on does have its benefits from a producer's point of view. If one of the plastic guys does go for some titles on this list (all of which are covered under a single license), they'd need to have a good idea of what people are most attracted to before laying out the thousands of dollars it'd cost to make the kits. Best-case scenario is a handful of kits produced from this list, assuming someone goes for it.

Thanks for the interest, folks, and the education. A lot of these movies can be found cheap, I'm gonna pick up a few.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.havelshouseofhistory.com/Marx,%20Groucho.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]




Mark McGovern said:


> I'm a Phibesophile also.


Better watch it -- that can get you ten years in Leavenworth,
or eleven years in Twelveworth!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did someone say ...'Journey to the Center of Uranus' ? Can't say that I've heard of that flick...
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

All kidding put aside,although sometimes those movies really suck,the characters themselves would look great in kit form.Some of them really attract attention.And the licencing to produce them might be very cheap.In your opinion guys,which character from these B movies would be the best seller.Never mind the one you like best.Personally,I think the Mole People would sell best.:hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Did someone say ...'Journey to the Center of Uranus' ? Can't say that I've heard of that flick...
> Mcdee


I believe it's only available at certain exclusive video outlets.

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Did someone say ...'Journey to the Center of Uranus' ? Can't say that I've heard of that flick...
> Mcdee


My doctor has!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now that would be one interesting kit... Dr.Smith ' the pain...oh the pain' ...all seriousness aside, I'd like to see some combo kits...like Frankenstein vs the Wolfman...oh yeah ...licensing ...well my vote still goes for 'Phibes' would be a cool model
Mcdee


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Phibes would probably sell the best imo . 
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beck said:


> Phibes would probably sell the best imo .
> hb


I must concur. That would be the best way to have the immortal Vincent Price presented in plastic, IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Now how can a B-monster list be that long and not include The Monster of Piedras Blancas, Mmmmm???

Monster that challanged the world got my vote. There's just too much a shortage of styrene sea monster kits in the world today


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Well I've thrown my hat in for Phibes and also The Incredible Melting Man. 

RK


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The Melting Man would be interesting in styrene. Lots of washes...

Thanks to those who've voted. For those who've looked but haven't, please consider it. Or, if you think the whole list stinks, feel free to say so.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Todd P. said:


> . . . if you think the whole list stinks, feel free to say so.


Let's just say the odor is . . . er . . . _interesting!_ :drunk:



:jest:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Todd P. said:


> The Melting Man would be interesting in styrene. Lots of washes...
> 
> Thanks to those who've voted. For those who've looked but haven't, please consider it. Or, if you think the whole list stinks, feel free to say so.


I'm not familiar with most of what's on there so I must abstain. I vote: "present" !


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Am I correct in guessing that the license is for American International Pictures? I recognize most of the titles from MGM's Midnight Movies series of DVDs. Shouldn't Blacula be on that list somewhere? 

While I've enjoyed some of these 2nd rate movies, I really don't think any of them have broad enough appeal to make for decent selling styrene kits--which is probably why the licensing is available at a reasonable cost (?).

If you only planned to sell a dozen or so, many would be fine as resin kits (and several already have been), but in the numbers needed for styrene, I just don't think so.

Sorry to rain on the parade.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll toss in a Phibes vote. Teenage werewolf / Frankenstein would be fun too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm! Not sure about any of those....some of them are very obscure, some might not be the best of subjects as far as I can see and I'd have to have a very good think about them, but Todd I'm very surprised Invasion of the Saucermen isn't there. That would appeal to B Movie, sci fi movie buffs and UFO buffs combined!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> ...but Todd I'm very surprised Invasion of the Saucermen isn't there. That would appeal to B Movie, sci fi movie buffs and UFO buffs combined!


I love the saucermen myself, even though I've never seen the movie. But they're not covered under this license, which is indeed most of the MGM Midnight Movie series. Blacula's not on it either, which is too bad because he'd be a close second to Phibes for me.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I didn't see "Plan 9 from Outer Space", or "The Toxic Avenger" on your list. Is "Night of the Living Dead" considered a B movie?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Okay. _Atragon_ isn't scoring too well. My second vote is for a kit of Johnny Crawford hanging on to Joy Harmon's gargantuan gazongas.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Todd P. said:


> I love the saucermen myself, even though I've never seen the movie. But they're not covered under this license, which is indeed most of the MGM Midnight Movie series. Blacula's not on it either, which is too bad because he'd be a close second to Phibes for me.



That's a shame. I've never seen the movie either but they seem to be well remembered and would be a great subject!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zorro said:


> Okay. _Atragon_ isn't scoring too well. My second vote is for a kit of Johnny Crawford hanging on to Joy Harmon's gargantuan gazongas.


I love the Atragon submarine but, to maintain my reputation, must say that I'd prefer Joy Harmon's mountains.:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who's voted. I'll leave up the poll for about another week to give everyone a chance, then shut it down.

Phibes continues to hold a comfortable lead.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay I voted again, this time for _Tales of Terror_. I was thinking that a nice kit could be made of the "Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar" vignette in that film. It could have two figures: Basil Rathbone being throttled by a dripping, goopy Vincent Price. And if the manufacturer of the kit wanted to throw in a Debra Paget figure, that could only help sales...

Mark McG.


----------

